

Ask HN: Resources for learning iOS development in 2013 - kfullert

Hi,<p>I'm a primarily ruby developer, however a friend has asked if I can help with an iOS app for his site (integrating features so it's not just a wrapper for the site)<p>I've looked at, and done Hello, World style iOS test apps in the past, but this was in iOS4 days, looking at XCode now it's all Storyboards which doesn't seem to tie in with the eBook I bought way-back-when (PragProgs iPhone SDK Development from 2009) and things have moved a long way since then.<p>So, what are the resources you'd recommend (paid eBooks included) for a developer who's basically new to Obj-C and iOS development?<p>Cheers!<p>Kevin
======
callmeed
First off, I have some small side iOS projects coming down the pipeline so if
you're interested in helping a bit, get in touch.

Also, storyboards are really powerful and can save you a lot of time once you
learn them.

I'm mostly a Rails/Ruby dev as well but am doing more iOS. My recommended
resources are:

1\. BIG Nerd Ranch book (best book IMO) [http://www.amazon.com/iOS-
Programming-Ranch-Guide-Guides/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-
Ranch-Guide-
Guides/dp/0321821521/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1366754358&sr=1-1&keywords=big+nerd+ranch)

2\. Programming iOS (5|6) by Neuburg (either version is fine)
[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-iOS-6-Matt-
Neuburg/dp/1449...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-iOS-6-Matt-
Neuburg/dp/1449365760/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1366754378&sr=1-3&keywords=ios+programming)

3\. Ray Wenderlich blog and tutorials bundle (worth the money)
[http://www.raywenderlich.com/store/ios-5-and-ios-6-by-
tutori...](http://www.raywenderlich.com/store/ios-5-and-ios-6-by-tutorials-
bundle) His storyboard tutorials are great

4\. NSScreencast (think RailsCasts for iOS. Not as thorough yet, but worth the
money) <http://nsscreencast.com/>

5\. Do a week-long, in person class such as <http://pragmaticstudio.com/ios>
if you can afford it

\---

Other than that, I really haven't run into issues I couldn't figure out via
Stackoverflow or Apple's docs/samples.

The real issue for me was wrapping my head around the frameworks and
understanding how it differs from Rails/web world. You might find it helpful
to just take a week off and bury yourself in it. Try and pick a very simple
(but useful/functional) app you can build and ship in a couple weeks. Give
yourself a deadline and do it.

------
colemorrison
So, I know its probably odd, but I tend to favor video resources when picking
up a new language. My process tends to be to go through a great overview
series that hits the high concepts, and then use books + internet as a
reference for improvement.

For IOS and Obj-C there is one absolute winner for me:

Simon Allardice's Obj-C and iOS courses <http://www.lynda.com/Simon-
Allardice/21-1.html>

He is by far the most thorough and entertaining bald, british, programming
teacher ever. Granted, he focuses on the core essentials, but that's generally
what you need anyway.

Hope this helps!

~~~
zodester
Haha, yea I love his voice. The distortion is hilarious when you speed up the
videos and just as entertaining.

Definitely a great resource worth getting a Lynda account for if you
University doesn't offer one for you already

------
rdouble
Apple's own tutorials and videos are quite good. They are available once you
become a paid ADC member.

Hillegass's book is what most people use, but it's slightly dated at the
moment. I actually prefer Ray Wenderlich's material these days. Once you get
advanced, Mike Ash's Friday Q&A is a great resource.

Video wise, the Stanford iOS course on iTunes U is great, but I'm not sure how
up to date it is.

~~~
chrisa
I second the Stanford iOS class - a new one just finished in March, so it's
very up to date: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/coding-together-
developin...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/course/coding-together-
developing/id593208016)

~~~
zodester
Third, I just took the class as well and the forums on piazza are also a great
resource. They went live when the class started and the community was very
helpful for a beginner. There are still some active people there so check it
out.

<https://piazza.com/stanford/fall2012/cs193p/home>

EDIT: that was the old link
<https://piazza.com/stanford/winter2013/cs193p/home>

------
tagabek
If you want to make this one app and then go back to Ruby (or what you
normally do) afterwards, you could probably wing it with a variety of specific
online tutorials, GitHub, StackOverflow, and of course 'Google'.

If you want to become a talented iOS Developer, callmeed posted everything
you'll need to start your journey.

------
kfullert
Thanks for all your answers, I'm looking to do more "proper" iOS development
as time goes on rather than just winging it for one app and never returning :)
As suggested by callmeed, I'm going to try and book a week off from my day job
as trying to learn something like this in the few hours I have free in
evenings isn't going to happen (at least not productively) and I've got a
target of what I hope to get done by the end of the week - thanks for your
suggestions everyone, and I'll be in touch shortly callmeed :)

------
penguin_gab
Check out <http://www.getappninja.com/> which currently features an iOS for
Absolute Beginners video screencast series that takes you from zero knowledge
to building a Zombie Pet game from scratch.

Also Ray Wenderlich resources are great IMO.

Disclaimer: I am the founder of App Ninja :)

